# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  نحوه ويرايش فايل نصب؟؟

## Rasivell

سلام خدمت اساتيد و دوستان گرامي

فرض رو بر اين بگيريد كه شما يه برنامه يا يه فايل exe بازي رو داريد . كه خب پروسه نصب و اينا هم داره . حالا اين شركت هارو ديديد كه بازي رو تكثير ميكنن يا برنامه رو كه تكثير ميكنن توي ايران ، ميان لوگو و يا ارم و نام خودشون رو توي مراحل نصب قرار ميدن؟ اينا چطور اين كارو انجام ميدن؟ الان من مثلا يه فروشگاه دارم و ميخوام اسم فروشگاه خودم رو توي مراحل نصب اون برنامه قرار بدم كه وقتي كاربر اون رو ازم ميگيره و ميخواد نصبش كنه ، كار خودم تبليغ بشه و به نوعي نشون داده بشه كه اين فايل كه داره نصبش ميكنه مال ماست. چطور ميتونم اون فايل exe رو ويرايش كنم كه به خود برنامه اصلي اسيبي نرسه و خب فقط توي اون مراحل نصب بتونم لگو و ارم اون شركت مربطوطه رو بردارم و مال خودم رو بزارم

اميدوارم تونسته باشم واضح بگم متشكر از كمكي كه ميكنيد

دوستان من تا به حال از اين كارا نكردم يعني اصلا بلد نيستم و نميدونم چطور ميشه اين كار و كرد و يا با چه برنامه اي ميشه ، لطفا واضح كمك كنيد ممنون ميشم از تون

----------


## Rasivell

دوستان و مديران محترم.. يعني توي اين انجمن يكي نيست بتونه من رو راهنمايي كنه؟


الان سه روزه پست دادم كسي نگاشم نكرده

----------


## WOLF21

سلام دوست عزیزشرمنده یکم دیر شد
من یه اموزشی تهیه کردم که مربوط به گذاشتن عکس در طی مراحل نصب هست که میزارم امیدوارم به درتون بخوره فقط هر مشکلی بود بگید تا راهنماییتون کنم.
http://www.4shared.com/file/W70ahHXb/slider.html

----------


## Rasivell

سلام متشكر

دارم دانلودش ميكنم و هنوز نديدمش 

ولي سوالي كه اين ميان هستش اينه كه من كلي فايل دارم كه توي مراحل نصبش تصوير داره كه ميخوام برشون دارم ... نه اينكه خودم يه تصوير بزارم. الان چطور برشون دارم؟

حالا اين اموزش رو نگاه ميكنم بينم چيه 
بازم ممنونم

----------


## Rasivell

متشكرم دوست عزي..... درست بود بله. شما اموزش قرار دادن عكس توي پس زمينه رو داده بوديد اونم براي اينكه كسي بخواد براي اولين بار قرار بده

سوال من اينكه كه دقيقا كنار دكمه هاي next  و install و... يكي لوگو قرار داده من ميخوام برشون دارم

----------


## WOLF21

یه عکس از جایی که میخوایی حذف بشه قرار بده تا بتونم راهنماییت کنم

----------


## Rasivell

بفرماييد

از اون عكس كه توي تصوير كنار سمت چپ ميبينيد گرفته تا اون ارمي كه نوشته همراه رايانه


http://up98.org/upload/server1/01/a/...9zeqs5j4uw.jpg

----------


## WOLF21

خوب خیلی سادس فقط باید وارد باشی اموزش زیر ردان کن بخون ببین همونیه که میخوای و اگه مشکلی بود بگو.
https://barnamenevis.org/attachment.p...2&d=1273592868

----------


## Rasivell

سلام.. من واقعا از توجه شما متشكرم ولي اصلا نميدونم چرا متوجه منظور من نميشيد.. نميدونم شايد من نميتونم درخواستم رو ارسال كنم يعني درست بگم

ببينيد ، تمام اين چيزايي كه شما ميگي و لطف ميكني براي اينه كه از 0 يه پروژه رو خودت بسازي!!! من اين رو نميخوام. من طراح بازي نيستم كه بخوام براي گيم و يا برنامه اي كه ساختم ، فايل نصب درست كنم! توجه كنيد خواهش ميكنم= ما يه فروشگاه داريم. تاكيد و تكرار ميكنم. يه فروشگاه داريم ، فروش بازي هاي رايانه اي! حالا ما بازي هارو از بازار ميخريم ولي همشون تبليغات شركت هاي ايراني توشون هست ! اوكي؟ ولي ما داريم براي كار خودمون تبليغ ميكنيم كلي هزينه ميشه و تلاش ميكنيم ولي وقتي بازي رو كاربر از ما ميخره و ميبره ميبينه مال يه شركت ديگه است و خب كار ما ميره زير سوال! جالب اينجاست كه اون شركت ايراني مثل تكين و لوح زرين و.. خودش بازي رو طراحي نكرده كه ، اونم فايل exe  بازي رو ويرايش كرده . تاكيد ميكنم دوست عزيزم ويرايش كرده  يعني از 0 خودش طراحي نكرده كه... ما ميخوايم بدون اينكه به سورس اسيب برسه بدون اينكه بازي يا اون نرم افزار دچار نقص بشه  مثل اون شركت ها كه  تونسته ارم خودش رو توي مراحل نصب قرار بده ماهم قرار بديم. حالا همونطور كه اين كار رو اونا انجام دادن ، ما هم ميخوايم انجام بديم يعني فايل اجرايي يا همون exe اصلي بازي رو ويرايش كنيم و مثل اون عكسي كه بهتون نشون دادم ارم لگو و اسم خودمون رو توش قرار بديم ..

ديگه از اين واضح تر فكر نكنم بتونم بگم اميدوارم ميتوجه شده باشيد. باز اگر مشكلي بود بگيد يه اي دي چيزي بدم بياد بيشتر توضيح بدم خدمدتون

پيشاپيش از وقتي كه ميزاريد متشكريم

----------


## WOLF21

شما باید skin بسازی که در اموزش بالا راهنماییتون میکنه  با Skin شما میتونی تمام قسمت دیالوگ را ویرایش کنی و عکس و نام شرکت خودتو قرار بدی و شما باید یه install جدید درست کنی و  تمام اون فایل هایی که میخواهی نصب بشن را درونش قرار بدی و با یه پروژه نام شرکت و نام برنامه رو بهش معرفی کنی و حله.
مثل عکس زیر.اگر چیزی که میخواین مثل عکس زیره تا بیشتر راهنماییتون کنم.
Untitled.jpg

----------


## Rasivell

احسنت.. حالا شد. افرين دقيقا همين رو ميخوايم. حالا اگر اون عكس بگراند برنامه نصب هم نبود مهم نيست ولي اوني كه نوشتي نام شركت خيلي مهمه كه باشه.

ولي به شخصه هيچي از اين سر در نميارم. يعني برم سواله كه وقتي يه بازي نصب ميشه امكان داره توي رجيستري هم كارايي انجام بده در حين نصب و فايل هايي كه كپي ميكنه و... اينارو ماچطور بايد از يه فايل exe بكشيم بيرون به صورت خام كه بتونيم خودمون يه فايل نصب جدا براش درست كنيم؟؟

ميگم شما خيلي دير به دير به اينجا سر ميزنيد .. ممنون ميشيم ازتون اگر بزرگواري كنيد و با اي دي ياهو ما تماس بگيريد . اين اي دي ماست:  internetdost

متشكرم

----------


## WOLF21

نه این کارو نمیشه کرد فقط اگر با installshield ساخته شده بود شاید میشد به صورت خام بکشمش بیرون ولی چون با یه برنامه دیگه ساخته شده نمیشه شما باید ببینی که در طی برنامه چه چیزایی نصب میشن از جملهregistry DirectX  .... و همه را در نظر بگیری ویکی یکی در برنامه instalsshield انجام بدی حالا هر مشکلی هست بگو تا راهنمایی کنم.

----------


## Rasivell

پس فكر ميكني با چي ساخته شده. با اينستال شيلد ساخته شدن همشون ديگه.. حالا ميشه بكشي تو و خاموش رو برداري؟ :لبخند: 

اخه اينطور نميشه كه بشيني اونم كامپيوتر صدم ثانيه اي برنامه نصب ميكنه بشيني يه بازي كه 5 گيگ حجمشه برسي كني و ببيني چي نصب ميكنه و بعد حتي يه اشتباه هم نداشته باشي !!! اونطوري باشه كه اين شركت ها بد بخت ميشن  1000 تا بازي هست هر كدوم رو بشيني نصب كني و نگاه كني چه خبره كه نميشه !!!! بايد يه راهي باشه

----------


## WOLF21

شما یه عکس از اون برنامه که میخوای تغییرش بدی برام بزار از نصبش که ببینم برنامش چه چوریه تا بگم چی کار کن.
از چه ورژنی از Installshield استفاده میکنی؟

----------


## Rasivell

خب قبلا يه عكس ازش براتون گذاشتم كه:  http://up98.org/upload/server1/01/a/...9zeqs5j4uw.jpg

اخرين ورژنش رو دانلود كردم تا استفاده كنم ولي خب تا به حال سمتش نرفتم.

----------


## WOLF21

خب این setup با installshield درست نشده , ونمیشه ویرایشش کرد شما فقط تنها راهت همینه و همه ی شرکت ها هم همین کارو میکنن و یه setup جدید با نام سازنده خودشون درست میکنن و ارائه میدن شما هم باید همین کارو بکنی من خودمم همین کارو میکنم بازی هایی که در اختیار دارم و setup ندارن را خودم با setup درست میکنم حالا اگه شما مشکلی برای ساخت installshield داشتید بگید تا رهنماییتون کنم.

----------


## Rasivell

متشكر ولي از كجا ميدونيد كه اينستال شيلد نيست؟ باور كنيد با همون ساختنش ، برنامه ديگه اي نيست به معروفي اين باشه

خب مشكلي نداره ولي من چطوري يا اين شركتا چطوري ميان اون سورسي كه پشت پرده يه برنامه نصب هست رو برميدارن؟؟ يعني من اون فايل هاي بازي رو چطوري بكشم بيرون كه براشون يه فايل نصب جدا درست كنم؟ بعد تازه مشكلي نداشته باشه و راحتم اجرا بشه

----------


## WOLF21

خب نصبش میکنید و فایلاشو در installshield میزازید و همه تغیراتی که میخواهید درش انجام بدید نام شرکت نام هرچی که میخواین روش انجام بدید installshield برنامه خیلی خوبیه و کارایی بسیار زیادی داره همه کاری میشه باهاش کرد من که خیلی ازش راضیم و همیشه فقط با این برنامه برای بازیهام setup درست میکنم مثل عکس بالا مثل setup اصلیش یکی درست کردم و مو نمیزنه.

----------


## Rasivell

خب يعني اول بازي رو كه دارم رو نصب كنم و بعد برم توي مسيري كه نصب شده ، تمام فايل هارو كپي كنم و براي اون يه برنامه نصب درست كنم ، حله؟؟؟؟ يعني اگر اون فايل ها روي هر كامپيوتري نصب بشه بازي اجرا ميشه؟؟ از كجا معلوم كه فايل هاي ديگه اي هم بغير از اونه فايل هايي كه تو مسير نصب هستش هم جايي كپي نميشه!!؟؟؟  يعني ايا تمام اون چيزي كه توي مسير نصب هستش دقيقا تمام اون چيزيه كه اون بازي براي اجرا شدن ميخواد؟؟

متشكرم

----------


## WOLF21

بعضی از بازی ها با رجیستری نصب میشن البته اون بازیهایی که setup ان از کارخونه ساخته شده باشه ولی اینهایی که خوده شرکت ایران درست میکنه مثل baran ,... با رجیستری نیستن و بعضی بازیها احتیاج به DirectX , .... دارن که باید حتما در نصب قرارش بدین که احتیاج نباشه کاربر نصبش کنه و براش اسون باشه نصب بازی.

----------


## Rasivell

خب متشكر ... با اين تقاصير ايا ميشه گفت كه مشكلي پيش نمياد؟؟ يعني فقط كافيه فايل هاي نصب شده رو كپي كرد..

خب حالا اصلا بلد نيستيم كاري كنيم شما بگيد از كجا شروع كنيم و چه مراحلي رو طي كنيم؟؟ هم براي اينكه دايريكس و چيزاي ديگه رو نصب كنيم و هم براي اينكه بتونيم يه برنامه نصب با اسكين جديد اماده كنيم.. 

هرچقدر كامل تر باشه راهنماييتون بيشتر كمكمون ميكنه .. متشكرم

----------


## WOLF21

شما برنامه installshield را باز کنید به صورت زیر
Untitled.jpg
بعد به قسمت create a new project کلیدکنید و صفحه ای مانن زیر باز میشه
Untitled1.jpg
در این قسمت شما میتونی نوع پروژه خودتون رو انتخاب کنی که من همیشه پروژه installscript را انتخاب میکنم پس شما هم همیم کارو بکنید .وروی Ok کلیک کنید که صفحه ای مانند زیر باز میشه که میتونید و در قسمت application inforomation کلیک کنید که میتونید در این قسمت تمام مشخصات و نام شرکت سایت و.... را در ان وارد کنید.
Untitled.jpg
Untitled.jpg
فسمت installation architecture کاری بهش نداریم چون احتیاجی بهش نیست.
قسمت بعد application files که برای وارد نمودن فایل برای نصب
قسمت بعد برای وارد نمودن میز کار در طی نصب application shortcuts
قسمت بعد برای گذاشتن رجیستری در طی نصب application registry
اگه مشکلی بود بگید تا بیشتر راهنمایی کنم

----------


## Rasivell

واقعا نميدونم چطور از شما تشكر كنم... فقط ميتونم بگم متشكرم و احسنت به شما

خب من سوالاتم رو ميپرسم از خدمدتون

=======

اگر بزرگواري كنيد و به ترتيب شماره گذاري به سوالاتم جواب بديد يك دنيا ممنون  ميشم .. البته لطفا

1- توي application inforomation ورژن برنامه رو از ما ميپرسه كه ما بگيم اين برنامه نسخه چندمه درسته؟؟ خب عدد و يا چيزي كه اونجا ما وارد ميكنيد كجا نمايش داده ميشه؟؟

2-توي قسمت application files توي سمت چپ بايد مسيري كه ما ميخوايم برنامه نصب بشه مشخص كنيم درسته؟؟؟ يه فولدر Progeram file 64 bit هم داره ، ميشه همزمان دوتا پوشه هاي Progeram file رو انتخاب كرد كه توي نسخه 64 بيتي ها هم برنامه كار كنه؟؟ يا نه نيازي نيست؟ كلا ميخوايم توي هر دو نسخه ويندوز 32 و 64 نصب بشه 

3- توي قسمت application shortcuts چيكار ميشه كرد؟؟ منظور از ميز كار نصب چيه؟؟

4- چه كار كنيم تا يه شورت كات توي صفحه دكستاپ بياد يدونه هم توي منوي استارت و البته با نامي كه خودمون تايين ميكنيم؟؟

5- توي قسمت تغير رجيستري ، ما هر تغيري بديم توي كامپيوتر كار بر اعمال ميشه؟؟

6- خب چطور ميشه متن مسير نصب رو تغير داد؟؟ همون توضيحاتي كه حين نصب كاربر ميبينه همون توضيحاتي كه ميگه روي دكمه next كليك كنيد و ...... به عكس زير توجه كنيد متشكر





7- كدام قسمته كه ميشه ارم و لگو رو قرار داد؟؟

8- چطور ميشه عكس زير رو كه تو مسير نصب هست رو عوض كرد؟ براي مثال به عكس زير توجه كنيد كه قسمت سمت چپ يه عكس معمولي داره و ما چطور ميتونيم تغيرش بديم؟؟ 




بازم متشكر.. و لطفا اون جاهايي كه احساس ميكنيد به عكس نياز داره زحمتش رو بكشيد متشكر

(با توضيحاتي كه شما دادي ما تونستيم به طور مثال چند تا فايل Mp3 رو به صورت يه بسته قابل نصب توي مسير مورد نظر نصب كنيم ولي براي برنامه هامون هنوز كاري انجام نداديم و ميخوايم دقيقا با اين پروسه اشنا بشيم بعد. اين رو از اين جهت عرض كردم خدمدتون كه متوجه بشيد كه زحماتي كه شما كشيدي و راهنمايي كه كرديد 100 درصد فراگرفتيم و متوجه شديم.. بازم ممنون

)

----------


## WOLF21

خواهش میکنم شما هر مشکلی داشتید من راهنماییتون میکنم تا بتونید اون چیزی رو که میخواتستید بدست بیارید.
جوب شوال 1-شما هر ورژنی که دوست داشتید بذارید حالا ورژن برنامه باشه که چه بهتر ولی حتما باید بذارید.در قسمت رجیستری نمایش داده میشه.
جواب سوال 2- شما در قسمت  application files تمام فیلهاتون رو درقسمت application target Folder قرار دهید که در تمام نسخه های ویندوز کار میکنه.
جواب سوال 3-یعنی یه فیل بهش تعریف میکنید و این فایل رو با هعمال چند دستور هم میشه به میز کار منتقل کرد هم به startmenu برای این کار به قسمت application shortcuts بروید و روی گزینه new کلیک کنید و فایلی رو که میخواهید در طی نصب به میز کار انتقال داده بشه را انتخاب میکتید.
جواب سوال 4-همون قسمت 3
جواب سوال 5- بله شما هر رجیستری که ساخته باشید در طی نصب روی هر کامپیوتری نصب میشه.
جواب سوال 6 - در قسمت application inforomation تمام نام برنامه و نام شرکت را اینجا تغییر دهید و تمام اینها در نصب اعمال میشه
جواب سوال 7- در این دو قسمت میشه به شکلهای زیر توجه کنید.
Untitled1.jpgUntitled.jpg
جواب سوال 8-مثل عکس زیر عمل کنید ودر قسمت 3 دیالوگ مورد نظر را پیدا کنید و هر تغییری دوست دارید از عکس و نوشته ... روش اعمال کنید 
Untitled2.jpg
مشکلی بود در خدمتم.

----------


## Rasivell

سلام 

واقعا از شما متشكرم. دسدتون درد نكنه واقعا

ممنون بابت جواب هاي كامل و مفصل.

من تونستم تمام كارهايي كه تو اموزش بالا گفته بوديد رو انجام بدم بازم ممنون 

سوالاتي كه برام پيش امده:

1- توي قسمت Dialog Edit اونجايي كه ميتوني ديالوگ رو اديت كني ، از هر صفحه چند مدل هست يعني حدودا 3 الي 4 تا صفحه Welcome و همينطور چند تا صفحه Finish هست و.. من همزمان چند تاشون رو تغير دادم تا برنامه اصلي من هم تغير كنه چون دقيق نميدونم اون صفحاتي كه من ميخوام اديت كنم كدومشون هستش ؟؟ 

2- اگر من ديالوگ رو ويرايش كنم و بعد بخوام اون ديالوگ رو ذخيره كنم و براي هر پروژه ، يه ديالوگ خاص طراحي كنم ، چطور ميتونم هر بار ديالوگ قبلي رو فراخواني كنم و چطور ميشه ديالوگي كه الان طراحي كردم و ذخيره كنم؟؟ يعني اول اديت كنم ، بعد ذخيرش كنم و بعد هر وقت خواستم دقيقا همون ديالوگ رو فراخواني كنم، اين كارو بلد نيستم متشكر

4- و اينكه ميخوام تك تك اون صفحاتي رو كه هنگام نصب هستن رو پيدا كنم و اديت كنم ولي همونطور كه توي سوال شماره 1 پرسيدم ، از هر صفحه حدودا 4 تايي هست و منم نميدونم كدام يكي هموني هستش كه من دارم روش كار ميكنم


بازم متشكرم

 :قلب:

----------


## WOLF21

شما باید تو قسمت دیالوگ ها نپدنبال اونهایی بگردید که با sd شروع میشوند مانند sdFinish , sdWelcome وویرایشش کنید
برای save کزدن دیالوگ روی دیالوگ کلیک راست کرده و روی export to dialog files کلیک کرده و هر جا که خواستید ذخیرش کنید مانند شکل زیر:
Untitled.jpg
و برای لود کردن دیالوگ ذخیره شده روی قسمت alldialog کیک راست کرده و گزینه importdialog را انتخاب کنید مانند شکل زیر:
Untitled1.jpg

----------


## Rasivell

متشكرم 

ممنون ، كاربردي و مفيد. ديگه سوالي ندارم دوست من ، فكر كنم همه چي رو توضيح داديد متشكرم.

فقط تنها چيزي كه ميمونه اينه كه چطور ايكن برنامه اي كه ساخته ميشه رو عوض كرد؟ يعني همون فايل نصب يه ايكون ابي رنگ داره چطور ميشه اون رو عوض كرد؟

براي ساخت ايكن چه روش و برنامه اي رو پيشنهاد ميكنيد؟

----------


## WOLF21

با خوده برنامه نمیشه تغییرش داد ولی این برنامه از زیر دان کنید باهاش میتونید همه کاری بکنید .
http://hotfile.com/dl/146176876/290d...hange.rar.html

----------


## Rasivell

متشكر... يعني نميشه ايكن پيش فرض رو عوض كرد؟؟

----------


## WOLF21

گفتم که برنامه بالا را دان کنید و باهاش ایکنش را عوض کنید.

----------


## Rasivell

بله متشكر..  دانلودش كرديم ولي هنوز استفاده نكرديم. بازم ممنونم دوست من

----------


## Rasivell

سلام دوست عزيز....خسته نباشيد

سوالات جديدي كه برامون پيش امده:

1- يه بازي يا نرم افزار 2 تا يا 3 تا DVD هستش. و بايد چطوري كاري كنيم كه وسط كار سي دي اول رو بده بيرون و بعد براي ادامه نصب سي دي دوم رو بخواد؟؟؟

2- توي بخش اديت ديالوگ ها اگر بخوايم يه ابجكت جديد خودمون اضافه كنيم بايد چيكار كنيم؟؟ مثلا توي صفحه اول ميخوايم يه Bitmap اضافه كنيم ايا امكان پذيره؟


3- چطور ميشه اين نام و يا تايتل install shield رو برداشت؟ توي عكس زير بهش اشاره كرديم





و يه سوال خيلي خيلي مهم اينه كه چطوري اي دي و يا نام يك صفحه رو پيدا كنيم؟؟ ببينيد الان ما صفحه لايسنس رو ميخوايم ويرايش كنيم و تمام فايل هاي لايسنس رو توي ديالوگ تغير داديم ولي فايل خروجي تغيري نميكنه. چطوري بدونيم كدام صفحه رو بايد ويرايش كرد؟؟؟ از هر صفحه توي بخش ديالوگ 5 تا صفحه وجود داره و اونايي كه گفتيد اولشون sd دارند رو هم ويرايش كرديم ولي فرقي نميكنه!! مثلا براي بخش Finish بيشتر از 10 تا صفحه وجود داره!!! چرا اين شكليه بخش ديالوگ؟؟


متشكرم

----------


## WOLF21

جواب سوال 1 - در این قسمت میتونید برنامتون رو به چند دسته دلخواه تقسیم کنید مثل عکسزیر عمل کنید.
Untitled2.jpg
جواب سوال 2 - به میشه مثل عکس زیر:
Untitled3.jpg
3- نه نمیشه نامشو پاک کرد .شما هر بازی که دید مثل prince of persia 4 این نام بالاش هست .
4- شما برای پیدا کردن نام دیالوگ مورد نظر که در برنامه استفاده شده باید به قسمت script برنامه بروید که مهمترین جای برنامه هست.مثل زیر.
Untitled5.jpg
و برای گذاشتن text یا نوشته یا world که در قسمت License نمایش داده میشه مثل عکس زیر بروید و گزنه browse زا کلیک کنید.
Untitled4.jpg

----------


## Rasivell

متشكرم... 

توي جواب سوال 4 بايد بگم كه قبل اينكه فايل توليد بشه اونجا توص اسريپت مشخص نميكنه كه ميخواد از كدام بخش استفاده كنه! مگه مشخص ميشه؟؟ يه خورده اون بخش ويرايش ديالوگ گيج كننده است ، كلي صفحه است و واقعا پيدا كردن صفحه هاي پيش فرض و ويرايش انها دشواره. اي كاش مشخص بود دقيقا براي ساخت يه فايل نصب ساده ، كدام فايل هارو مشخص كردن

بازم متشكرم از وقتي كه گذاشتي دوست من :قلب: 

كاش جواب سوال 1 رو بيشتر توضيح ميداديد. خيلي پيچيده است چيزي ازش متوجه نشدم... يعني كجا بايد فايل سي دي دوم رو انتخاب كرد؟؟ و اينكه خيلي گزينه توي اون بخش وجود داره كه نميدونيم كدام رو بايد انخاب كنيم. و كجا بايد فايل سي دي اول رو معرفي كنيم ، كجا فايل سي دي دوم رو!!!!؟  :ناراحت:

----------


## Rasivell

سلام.. مشكلي پيش امده؟؟ چرا چند روزه نيستيد؟؟

----------


## WOLF21

سلام شرمنده دیر شد سرم شلوغ بود وقت نکردم به سایت سر بزنم
برای تقسیم بندی به چند سی دی یا دیویدی مثل زیر عمل کن.
روی next کلیک کنید 

ومثل عکس زیر روی گزینه که با قرمز مشخص شده کلک کنید

وروی next کلیک کنید 
ودر قسمت بعد گزینه CD-ROM را به custom تغییر دهید  

ودر قسمت format size به هر سازی که میخوهید تقسیم بشه رو مینویسید و به همون قدر تقسیم میشه و مثل cd دوم را وارد کنید در میاد.

----------


## Rasivell

سلام 

متشكرم ... خيلي ممنونم

سوالي كه اينجا پيش مياد اينه كه ، اول بازي رو نصب كنيم و بعد از كپي كل فايلش ، روش فكر كنيم كه چند تا دي وي دي و يا چند تا سي دي ميشه درسته؟؟؟ يعني اول فايل نصب شده رو برداريم و ببينيم حجمش چقدره ، بعد بيايم براش برنامه بريزيم كه چند تا سي دي بشه؟؟
متشكر

----------


## WOLF21

بله دوست عزیز با توجه به حجم بازی میتوان این کارو کرد موفق  باشی.

----------


## Rasivell

سلام دوست عزيز.. سال نو هم مبارك

يه سوال داشتيم... ببخشيد

و اونم اينه كه ما چطور ميتونيم كاري كنيم كه در انتهاي نصب چند برنامه رو اتومات نصب كنه فايل نصب. يعني مثل دايركتس و يا سي پلاس پلاس و فلش پليز و اين چيزا... چون گاهي به خاطر همينا كاربر نميتونه بازي رو اجرا كنه بايد بره دستي نصب كنه ولي تو مسير نصب يكي يكي فايلاش بياد بالا و كاربر نصبش كنه عالي ميشه. مثل خيلي از شركت ها كه اين كارو ميكنن

----------

